# Tinted Up



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Just got the car back from the tint shop. Got 35 for the front two and 20 for the back three. Lovin the look so far.







I know I don't have an RS but it makes me feel cool to put the logo there so leave me alone 



Who can spot what's different here? ^^^


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

How much $$$ for the tint and where did you get it done?


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> How much $$$ for the tint and where did you get it done?


160 bucks with a lifetime warranty. Got it at Broadway auto glass in Merrillville, Indiana.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

the black chevy symbol on the rims ..i spotted it!


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> the black chevy symbol on the rims ..i spotted it!


haha good job


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

35 percent tint in the front and 20 percent tint in the rear is the best combo! dark enough at night, and not too dark that you can't see outside. Good choice!

don't forget to NOT clean your windows on the inside, last thing you want to do after a tint. give it a week!


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

ChevyPower said:


> 35 percent tint in the front and 20 percent tint in the rear is the best combo! dark enough at night, and not too dark that you can't see outside. Good choice!
> 
> don't forget to NOT clean your windows on the inside, last thing you want to do after a tint. give it a week!


Yea I'm not touching them inside or out. Also for whoever gets their windows tinted...do not roll down your windows at all in the first 5 days or so. The length of time will vary with climate but the colder it is the longer you should wait.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

slecyk said:


> Yea I'm not touching them inside or out. Also for whoever gets their windows tinted...do not roll down your windows at all in the first 5 days or so. The length of time will vary with climate but the colder it is the longer you should wait.


that too, i had a friend that messed up his tints like that on the day of getting them. the tint shop didn't mention anything. week later he took it back to get retinted under warranty since the tint got messed up.
lifetime warranty for the win!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

slecyk said:


> 160 bucks with a lifetime warranty. Got it at Broadway auto glass in Merrillville, Indiana.


Darn.....and I was just in Merriville last Friday. I see you are from Chicago so why did you go out there? Definately looks good though.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> Darn.....and I was just in Merriville last Friday. I see you are from Chicago so why did you go out there? Definately looks good though.


Well I work in chicago, and Merrillville is pretty close to where I live. Plus, I heard a lot of good things bout the place and yea the quality is great so far.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I was just in Merrillville...I used to live 20 minutes from there. My bro lives up there still (actually in Lakes of the Four Seasons)
Car looks good BTW! 
did you buy or make the bowties on the wheels?


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

98sonoma said:


> I was just in Merrillville...I used to live 20 minutes from there. My bro lives up there still (actually in Lakes of the Four Seasons)
> Car looks good BTW!
> did you buy or make the bowties on the wheels?


Awesome, I go out to that area a lot, its nice. And I cut the bowties out of some vinyl.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

slecyk said:


> Well I work in chicago, and Merrillville is pretty close to where I live. Plus, I heard a lot of good things bout the place and yea the quality is great so far.


Duh........I just noticed the Indiana plates in your picture. So you must have a pretty nice daily ride back and forth to work. I drive into Chicago from just outside of Joliet I-80 & I-57 and that drive just SUCKS! 
Anyway, it seems like their pricing is pretty reasonable so I just might give them a call. How long did it take them to do yours?


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> Duh........I just noticed the Indiana plates in your picture. So you must have a pretty nice daily ride back and forth to work. I drive into Chicago from just outside of Joliet I-80 & I-57 and that drive just SUCKS!
> Anyway, it seems like their pricing is pretty reasonable so I just might give them a call. How long did it take them to do yours?


Actually it isn't bad, takes me about 20-25 minutes to get to work even though I'm in indiana. I can get to the city in under a half hour on most days.

I want to say it took about 4 hours or so to do but that was on a Saturday and they told me they were really busy.


----------



## usbp456 (May 24, 2011)

Question. You said 35 for the front 2. What about the front windshield did that get tinted too? Because thats what it looks like. Im trying to figure out how to tint mine and yours looks awesome and just wanted to know if you tinted the windshield or if thats illegal or something, let me know.

Thanks


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I believe tinting your windshield is illegal. Most states will specify what darkness they allow the visor strip at the top though.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> I believe tinting your windshield is illegal. Most states will specify what darkness they allow the visor strip at the top though.


Correct, it just looks dark because not much light is coming in through the windows behind it.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

slecyk said:


> Correct, it just looks dark because not much light is coming in through the windows behind it.



That is a tinted front windshield (50%).


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

limited360 said:


> That is a tinted front windshield (50%).


Must be nice, its so illegal here.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

I think it is illegal mostly everywhere...does look nice though.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

slecyk said:


> I think it is illegal mostly everywhere...does look nice though.


Yea, and I want it, but here the ticket is double the last one every time you get one so there is no way. Its actually cheapers to remove and have it re-installed per ticket.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Yea, and I want it, but here the ticket is double the last one every time you get one so there is no way. Its actually cheapers to remove and have it re-installed per ticket.


Yea I'd rather avoid the tickets. I just hope I don't get messed with for having 20 on my back windows.


----------



## Bama_Eco (May 5, 2011)

I can't wait to get mine tinted. Just made the appointment today for next week. 15% all the way around and a 5% visor. Going to look sick on my black Eco.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I have a prescription... I get migraines


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

My uncle had this sick 80s Monte Carlo that was a show car. It was a dark maroon color and he had 5% tint all around with a note in the glovebox saying he needed the windows that dark because of his eyes. Ha.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

limited360 said:


> I have a prescription... I get migraines


HAHAHAHA. I have a doctor friend who might do that for me. Though it still doesnt allow the windshield in michigan.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

slecyk said:


> Yea I'd rather avoid the tickets. I just hope I don't get messed with for having 20 on my back windows.



I've got 15% all around on my Cruze and have had this on several vehicles with no issues (in Indiana that is).
I don't think you'll have a problem.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> My uncle had this sick 80s Monte Carlo that was a show car. It was a dark maroon color and he had 5% tint all around with a note in the glovebox saying he needed the windows that dark because of his eyes. Ha.


Yes.. I have light sensitivity issues... yeah thats it..


----------



## thunder_up33 (May 19, 2011)

Where did you get the black bowtie center cap


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

where did u buy that rs emblem from? i like it


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

bowties on the rims are vinyl that I cut myself. The RS symbol is from ebay. It isn't cruze specific.


----------



## jamieschaefer92 (Mar 8, 2012)

i soooo want to do this to my cruze!


----------



## NurseCruzen (Mar 4, 2012)

I got mine done thursday, 15% all around. I'll get some pics on here this weekend


----------

